# March Photo Challenge



## Dikkie

Ok now, let me introduce you to a whole new experience of photography: TTB (through the bin)
Like the famous Leica quote, 'my point of view', I tried a slight different angle and came up with the brilliant idea of looking through a rubbish bin.
The result was a panoramic view, as the bin created a fixed viewfinder, for the next photos on my exuberant photo expedition.

The lifestyle of looking through the bins, brings photography to a whole new level.
You create a buffer between what you're looking at far away, and the viewfinder right before you.
It brings peace and calmness inside your picture. Awareness of this space zens me out!

Example shots: http://bulevardi.be/?content=blog&entry=20120302-through-the-bin-photography.php


*The Challenge*
The real challenge is that you only have a passive view through the bins. Your creativity is a little restricted.
I urge everyone around the world to pick up some camera, and go on the street in quest for the holy bin!
When the pics are developed, just send me the results or post them right here!
In the near future, I'll announce some links and pictures of the most creative, funniest or best looking bin-o-rama's on my blog!


----------



## Dikkie

I want to see bin-views from the Bahamas to the Northpole ! Come on people !


----------



## murlis

How do one look through a rubbish bin? The hole is normally only on one side, and that's the top... I can see photos of sky...


----------



## Dikkie

murlis said:


> How do one look through a rubbish bin? The hole is normally only on one side, and that's the top... I can see photos of sky...


Those are bins for dummies.
There are intermediate bins available. 
A good bin just takes it to a higher level, it has 2 wholes: one at each opposite side. You can see horizontally through the bin this way.

Just try to find a bin like this


----------



## Skaperen

There are some bins made with a mesh.  Find those.  You might have to remove enough trash to see through.  Maybe leave some trash in for effect?


----------



## Dikkie

Good idea !


----------



## Brandman

i dont want to put my camera in a trash bin


----------



## PrashantP

No I did not like the idea at all.


----------



## M.ALRAWAHI

GOOD FOR YOU.


----------



## 3Ddeath

LOL, lots of _trash_ talk on the subject...


----------



## JoshuaMadison

so good! thanks!


----------



## heena

wood patio cover

Patios have been adding to sophistication to our standard of living for quite some time now.  They have given the area outside our house a useful meaning.  The patios are our extensive rooms and they act as living areas out in the open.  Whenever you require getting patio installations work done you should always select the professional patio contractors to do the work for you.  The patio cover is to the patio as a roof is to a house.  The patio cover serves the same purpose of protecting the patio, patio furniture and also you from the sun and rain.


----------



## heena

roofing contractors

We specialize in roof installations for the residential roofing market. We are experienced and are eligible to install any aspect of the roof installation. We provide efficient roof repair, roof installations and roof maintenance for all roof types. Our team of roofing contractors will be able to help you select the best roof to suit your home and budget. An inspection of your roof can prevent roof breakdown. It is very crucial to have it done routinely. Our aim is to answer all your roofing requirements. We can assure you our best service and support in the field of residential Roofing.


----------



## heena

residential roofing

We specialize in roof installations for the residential roofing market. We are experienced and are eligible to install any aspect of the roof installation. We provide efficient roof repair, roof installations and roof maintenance for all roof types. Our team of roofing contractors will be able to help you select the best roof to suit your home and budget. An inspection of your roof can prevent roof breakdown. It is very crucial to have it done routinely. Our aim is to answer all your roofing requirements. We can assure you our best service and support in the field of residential Roofing.


----------



## heena

interior paint

Now days there are a wide variety of covered patio designs to select from. Some patios are fixed permanently and some can be detached. Irrespective of your patio cover designs and your patio cover plans you had in mind, our expert patio contractors will have a wide range of covered patio ideas for you and will join you and help you in choosing the right patio cover style for you; At the same time offers you a solution that les within your budget. Just visit our site and we are there for you just a click away. We are the most cost effective patio contractors in your area.


----------



## alicia45

To solve the sum, Trash bin...
Otherwise search any other good idea from net...


----------

